# Sundown - St. Patty's Day -3/17



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

Bumps are epic. /thread


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2011)

I smashed the backside of a mogul so hard with my face it just exploded..... as are my quagds right now.  Samual Smith, here I come.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey!  Somehow I missed you all today.  I must have been on the opposite lift rotation.  Anyway, what can I say....amazing.  Can't wait to be back tomorrow!  We need to work in the skier's left line!!!!!!  The jumps are great..........thanks for all your coaching today Jarrod!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

in the immortal words of Charlie Sheen, skiing @ Sundown today was WINNING!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2011)

epic


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

too busy to stop for many pictures, here are a few i got.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Had fun in the bumps yet again with you guys...here are just a few pics from today(How do I upload them so they dont come up as thumbnails?)....Got a Naughty looking one of greg LOL and one of Chris eating some moguls...HAPPY ST PADDYS DAY ALL


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2011)

Those moguls were tasty!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

my back and legs are killing me but today was a total blast.  the snow was sooooo soft and the jumps were perfect (at least for me)


----------



## jack97 (Mar 17, 2011)

haha.... I was getting a cramp in my quad during the drive home. Fortunately,  it was the left and I was on the mass pike. 

It was fun skiing with the guys lucky enuf to get the day off. Bumps were great!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2011)

You all suck...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You all suck...



yeah, sucks to be us!!!  :razz:


WINNING!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I smashed the backside of a mogul so hard with my face it just exploded.....  Samual Smith, here I come.



Man that sounds painful.:-o How can you drink a Sam Smith after that??


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Man that sounds painful.:-o How can you drink a Sam Smith after that??



It was kind of my face and hands.  The bump was so soft it just exploded when I hit it.  Sammy Smith is making it all better.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> It was kind of my face and hands.  The bump was so soft it just exploded when I hit it.  Sammy Smith is making it all better.



Sorry, didn't mean to make light but I just couldn't resist. :wink:  Glad you're "feeling better" with no damage. Have one on me.
:beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

Good skiing with you again Jack. Had a lot of fun on the jumps today. They seemed easier to me today than Tuesday. Was railing the upper left one and the bottom right one. I pulled off one twister-spread that felt somewhat legit. Will be working on it more tomorrow...along with a floating Nossak. Just fun today with a spectacular clear blue sky. 61 degrees today. Nuts. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## 180 (Mar 17, 2011)

Great afternoon and evening.  Course is coming along.  Need to get some more bumps between the jumps and clean up the transitions into the runs. Jumps are great.  Looking forward to  Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2011)

180 said:


> Great afternoon and evening.  Course is coming along.  Need to get some more bumps between the jumps and clean up the transitions into the runs. Jumps are great.  Looking forward to  Saturday.



Al, i wasnt there today but on tuesday there wasnt anything remembling a mogul between the jumps.  I hope we can fix that before saturday.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2011)

Good deal guys. Yesterday was a really nice day out. Glad someone was out there enjoying it.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 18, 2011)

Very proud of the Sundown Crew.  That's the way to do St Patties Day.:beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thorski (Mar 21, 2011)

Took off early from work and went to Sundown before i drove up to K and Sugarbush for the weekend. Bumps were great. Loved the kickers because i suck at them and rarely get a chance to hit them on such a warm day. Kickers were perfectly made and just awersome.
    I am pretty sure i saw Greg but he never really stops when he comes down Gunny and he just goes right into the bumps. His friend was twisting off 180's on the kickers like they were nothing. All three of the guys i saw were really good skiers in my opinion. I did talk to one guy for a bit as we watched Greg hit a kicker. All i can say is Slayer rules. :razz:
I hope we get a couple more weeks at Sundown and a couple more spring days. It's snowing out right now. 












Can't say enough about how good these kickers were





The Park Skier kids at Sundown are just insane good in my opinion. Makes me wish i started my skiing career earlier then 30.





Took a right on 219 to head north and snapped this shot.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw the Slayer shirt guy that day. Was that you/your bud? Next year, say hello dammit!


----------



## thorski (Mar 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I saw the Slayer shirt guy that day. Was that you/your bud? Next year, say hello dammit!



I was in the Slayer shirt.
Next year? Sundown is not closed is it?


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

thorski said:


> I was in the Slayer shirt.
> Next year? Sundown is not closed is it?



They may reopen next weekend.


----------

